# UberEats - problem with food delivery insurance



## Radu (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello there,
My name is Radu and I'm curently trying to become a UberEats driver. I'm having some problems trying to find an insurance company. I have found a broker wich will insure me via Aviva and he sent me a dummy insurance document to check with Uber. I've went to Uber and showed them the doccument and they have told me that in the certificate it's mentioned that they don't cover for hire & reward but I have some papers from the broker attached where they clearly specify that I'm insured for hire & reward and for food delivery. 
Since I don't know anyone who is doing food delivery and I've searched all around the internet... can you guys please take a look at the documents and tell me if they are ok ? 

Thank you in advance,
Radu


----------

